

Interview: Toluu Founder, Caleb Elston - Tygerdave
http://knightknetwork.com/2008/04/11/interview-toluu-founder-caleb-elston/

======
Tygerdave
Much like my recent experiences with TipJoy, Toluu really listens to it's
users and work hard to improve the service. This is even more amazing since
Toluu is just a side project.

Toluu is an RSS sharing and suggestion tool in private beta. Invites are
available if you want one just leave a comment on the post. I'll check back
here as well if you would rather request an invite in this thread.

